# Amber



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Amber. You'll be in my thoughts...


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry Judi. My Max has been gone 9 years and I still miss him too.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Time passes slowly for those left behind, but, nary a day goes by that Amber isn't watching over you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry. Today seems to be a day of remembrance for our Golden's who've gone to the Bridge. Sam's b-day is today and my daughter emailed me that she'd just realized it was his Birthday. He'd have been 14. How old was your girl when she went to the Bridge? Sam was 12 yrs 5 mths 7 days


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles said:


> I'm so sorry Judi. My Max has been gone 9 years and I still miss him too.


My Max has been gone 11 years. He was my first Golden Retriever and died two weeks before his 5th birthday of rectal Cancer.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Time passes slowly for those left behind, but, nary a day goes by that Amber isn't watching over you.


How do you know?
Shortly after my Amber died, I was in my daughter's apartment. I looked around and my daughter asked what was the matter. I said that Amber was all over the place. She had so many pictures on display. She asked this after I started to cry. Then I cried harder. I just sat on the floor on cried. Her boyfriend used the Computer for a Memorial Service and we looked at so many happy pictures of her. It seems like yesterday.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Aw, I'm sorry. Today seems to be a day of remembrance for our Golden's who've gone to the Bridge. Sam's b-day is today and my daughter emailed me that she'd just realized it was his Birthday. He'd have been 14. How old was your girl when she went to the Bridge? Sam was 12 yrs 5 mths 7 days


Amber Maxine (She had a middle name in memory of my older Golden named Maximillian.) died on August 3rd. She was 15 on May 12, 2002.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are so lucky you had her with you 15 years. I know it doesn't help but I pray I have Selka and Gunner at least that long.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> How do you know?
> Shortly after my Amber died, I was in my daughter's apartment. I looked around and my daughter asked what was the matter. I said that Amber was all over the place. She had so many pictures on display. She asked this after I started to cry. Then I cried harder. I just sat on the floor on cried. Her boyfriend used the Computer for a Memorial Service and we looked at so many happy pictures of her. It seems like yesterday.


Those special times that flash through your mind for no reason whatsoever, the feelings you get that she's at your feet, the smile that appears on your face when one of her antics comes to mind.........all are reminders that she's still watching out over you. Your time of reunion will be joyous and you'll walk across Rainbow Bridge together with tears of happiness, never to be seperated again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That was so beautiful, Steve.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sorry Judi. I will be thinking of you and amber this weekend. anniversary's are hard no matter how long they have been gone.

:kiss:

Debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thinking of you and Amber, anniversaries are so hard. Your sweet girl will remain in your heart forever.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Those special times that flash through your mind for no reason whatsoever, the feelings you get that she's at your feet, the smile that appears on your face when one of her antics comes to mind.........all are reminders that she's still watching out over you. Your time of reunion will be joyous and you'll walk across Rainbow Bridge together with tears of happiness, never to be seperated again.


You are such a believer and I really appreciate your thoughtfulness.
I tend to be an Agnostic and question things.
Take care.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries never get any easier - but you have Amber's memories in your heart

Sleep softly Amber


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*

So Sorry-It is always so hard.
So glad you and Amber had 15 years.
She will live on and will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*they Live Forever In Our Hearts And Thouhts*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

How blessed to have you Amber for 15 years, sweet memories today, she will be waiting for you at the bridge, what a beautiful thought. Thinking of you on this anniversary, I have one coming up on the 27th, my golden boy Jessie has been gone 4 years.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Peace to you Judi on this difficult anniversary.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sunday, August 3, 2008*

She died in the morning six years ago today. I still remember lying on the table at the Vet's office. She was in a coma and was given an injection to end it all. She died with her left eye open which I closed. The Vet massaged my back. She had lost a dog a few weeks before. Amber is buried in a nearby Pet Cemetery. Yesterday, my daughter called my younger Golden Amber without thinking. Her name is Chloe Amber. I consider her a "Memorial" dog.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

:kiss: thinking of you & amber today.

Debbie & mason


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Today is an anniversary of the heart for you. I send you my thoughts, prayers, and a hug.
May you be joined forever
Love
Sarah


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

